# Delta jointer - bearings?



## woodfun (Jan 4, 2010)

I have an old 4" Delta jointer that has served me (and the previous owner well for 25+ years) and I, like some of the other posts, have been afraid to change out and sharpen the knives. But now I really need to replace the bearings, which will force me to replace knives anyway ! (*Lesson learned - don't let the knives get that dull.)

Does anyone have suggestions for replacement? Service center with bearing puller capability seems to be in order. I live in the Washington DC area. I'd hate to give up this old cast iron beauty for something new. I only need edge joining so the 4" has been good enough for me, and space is an issue anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Bearings*

If you don't want to do this yourself, it's actually easier than you may think, contact a local mechanic shop or machine shop to get a guestimate.

I have taken out and replaced bearing on shafts alot over the years as well as on my vehicles. The tricky part is to place the bearing back into its home so it does not pivot. IE as on car/truck axle bearings.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

For the most part, a bearing is a bearing. Any electric
motor shop should be able to handle this.

I looked at several models and they don't look that
hard to do. If you have any mechanical skill and a
few tools it should not be a big job. You may not
even need a shop. Depends on how hard the bearing
are on the shaft. 

Do you have a model #? 

Any industrial supply should have the bearings.

Like I said, a bearing is a bearing. They all have
numbers on them or they can change a Delta number to theirs.

We need more info.


----------



## woodfun (Jan 4, 2010)

*more info !*

Thanks for the replies so far.

Here's the "rest of the story": Delta Model 37-290. I learned from the Delta Service Center (parts) that the full cutter head assembly sells for around $700 so replacing the bearings on the original may be in order, although the original Delta manual says to replace the whole assembly.

It also says "requires special tools to remove bearings from housing".

I've considered replacing the jointer with a new model, but a 3-knife unit with cast iron in- and outfeed tables is hard to come by for less than about $800 delivered. (Delta 6" Model 37-275X)


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I really don't see a problem replacing the bearing.
Whole thing looks simple.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-37290-type-434-jointer-parts-c-3275_7655_13878.html


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Special tools*

Special tools usually mean a bearing puller. You can get one of these at most automotive supply stores or Tractor Supply.
There should be a number on one of the dust covers on one side of the bearing. (if it is a sealed bearing). If not sealed there should be a number ingraved on one side of the race. If not take the bearing off of the shaft and take it with you to get the replacement. All you really need is the inside dimension, outside dimension and thickness of the bearing. I would definately go with sealed bearings if they are not currently.
Oh, and also get a high rpm rated bearing. The ball housing on the inside will not be plastic as with some lower rpm bearings.


----------



## woodfun (Jan 4, 2010)

*Thanks !*

Thanks again. BOHFM - the parts site you included is great. I hadn't found them but this will provide some leverage on pricing parts. And of course will be a good future reference too.

If I can get the cutter head assy out of the unit then the rest, as you've all said, is pretty much a job for a bearing puller. A couple of $22 bearings beats a $700 cutter head assy.

I'll let you know how it goes !


----------

